# Onkyo TX905 to Denon DVD 2930 problem



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Has anyone had any trouble with the Onkyo 905??

I have a Denon 2930 DVD player and when i connected it to a new Onkyo TX905, it locks up the dvd player, i am using 1.3a Hdmi cable, despite the DVD player only outputting 1080i. The only fix is to unplug the DVD player, power cycle the DVD player, but it will do it again when i plug it back in.
This appears to be serious by the fact of the locking,....has anyone experienced this?? Has anyone got any ideas why this would be?? Am i missing some setting information?
Any help would be great, i have pulled my hair out over this!!!! 
:surrender:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have a setting in the DVD players menu to output 24fps? turn it off. also set up the player to output 720p and see what happens?
Go into the Onkyo's menu and turn off the setting that controls the power on signal through HDMI (I cant off the top of my head remember what its called)


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome Laihe :wave::wave::wave:

I suggest to take a look at the troubleshouting on the manual ... if you can't find the answer, your best option is to contact Onkyo and Denon to get a fix :yes::yes::yes:

Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Tonyvdb and Salvasol, firstly Tony, thanks for the constructive ideas, i have tried what i can and no luck though i did get the serial number wrong, it is the 2910 that i have. Thats what happens when you don't double check! Any more ideas, its ok on s-video and the amp will upscale this, it is just not the preferred connection method.....
Salvasol, i have contacted onkyo and as yet i have had no answer....
thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmmm, did you even try dropping the output of the Denon to 480P? Its sounding like a handshake problem between the Denon and the Onkyo. Just for interest sake did you try another HDMI cable?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, tried all sorts, including the cable. I have been informed that a newer version of firmware may be the solution so have a disc coming with this firmware. I have gone out and purchased a new Toshiba HD-EP35 dvd player and that does not play sound sometimes, sometimes it doesn't play dts, sometimes it plays on PCM, all with the same dvd disc, through HDMI. Is there any known firmware problems with the ONkyo 905, i know there is with the 605 and that is related to the audio bitstream, so surely this is nearly the same???
What do you think??


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

And Onkyo got back to me informing me that they didn't have a clue!! I have since got back to them with the new unfortunate senario!!

Thanks to anyone that can help!!!!?????


----------

